# When your in college and you dont have a trailer.....



## SabrinaATVPC (Jun 3, 2020)

When you're in college and you don't have a trailer BUT want to ride with your friends, this is how its goes down!

Just making it happen by ALL means necessary!

I hope you guys get a good laugh out of this one!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just make sure you let the ATV sit a minute before starting to let the cylinders rest. They even dry out or fill with oil I Can't remember which.


----------



## SabrinaATVPC (Jun 3, 2020)

Polaris425 said:


> just make sure you let the ATV sit a minute before starting to let the cylinders rest. They even dry out or fill with oil I Can't remember which.


Thank you for the tip! We did! It was only about a 5 min drive thankfully!


----------

